# Appetizers for 200



## katsina (Feb 3, 2005)

I've been asked to cater a graduation party semi casual for 200 people (College graduation) I need some appy ideas for 200 people cold and hot. and if possible quantity or amouts, never catered a crowd that large. should be along the lines of chicken wings, dip etc due to clients budget (she is after all graduating from college)


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

these the same folks you posted about down the page a little???
just curious.


----------



## ginamiriam (Feb 25, 2005)

Chicken wings, bruschetta, hoagies cut into 1/3rds, wraps, pot stickers, cocktail franks, cocktail meatballs, potato skins are all inexpensive finger foods that work well. How much to prepare depends on length of event, time of day, and total menu. Gina


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Now I do agree with Gina's suggestions and they are a "safe bet" for middle of the road low budget - and can be vamped up a bit using fun decor etc. Gina claims she's not good at that,but I know her and her hard working family personally and trust me she is a consumate professional and one **** of a businesswoman who by the way is never afraid to ask questions or give answers generously.

Here's a couple of add on low budget suggestions

white bean tapenade (a version of hummous basically) with fire roasted peppers surrounded by homemade crostini - somewhat labor instensive making garlic crostini but at least they are a make ahead job and it's a nice touch to actually enjoy the bread and cracker stuff.

we also make housemade flatbreads (never use the word home made - it could sound like your working out of your home - and house made just sounds like a better cache somehow. By the way we use colored tortillas, eg yellow and black are a good combo and cut them into thin wedges which look very cool. They also look cool as a garnish, eg sticking out of hummous or baba ganoush.

Oh I would catergorize all of the above as ethnic breads and spreads,
it's a good stationary, let people pick station - colorful and varied with many things you can decide to include
I like to do small portions of many multiple items to give variety without extreme cost, but still profitable (very)

other fun twists, 
coconut chicken fingers with apricot mustard dip
italian lollipops - skewers of (take your choice)
mini mozzarella balls with yellow grape tomato
and chiffonade of fresh basel
skewer a bunch into a big greenish pineapple, cut off the bottom 
to make sure it's steady, 
another skewer could be chicken satay (boneless legs reheat where as chicken breast does (imo) with javanese or thai peanut sauce
skewer cocktail meatballs in orange bbq sauce and drizzle with finely grated orange zest for a garnish _ also chinese bbq sauce works well, as would lamb meatballs with any of those glazes or even a drizzle of tzastiki.

International Quesadillas
action station - upsell - get a few more dollars for labor, your labor on the night of - you will be working anyhow, so make it pay you too.

Kerala Masala Dosai with potato, caramelized onions and coconut cilantro chutney - can be made adhead, even frozen works well if you reheat and griddle in butter for this one. I like the whole wheat tortillas but any flavor or color would work too.

Goats Cheese, baby shrimp, mozzarella, sun dried tomato Quesadillas

Smoked Turkey, honey mustard and tomato Q

Emmental, Grilled Onions, Fresh Spinach and caramelized mushrooms
I call this one the Eurotrash Quesadilla - makes people laugh too.



Most of these things are reasonable to do with minimal labor and mostly are twists on the usual.

Good luck and happy catering
Lisa


----------



## katsina (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks Yall For All The Great Ideas..........the Party Will Be From 9p-2a.


----------

